# any suggestions, for airless paint sprayer



## cruzn57 (Jul 20, 2012)

i need to spray  about 50 gallons,  not all at once,  but in a week or so time frame.
had a wagner paint crew, killed it in 2 days!
 the piece of junk from harbor freight any good? ( 5/8 HP)
hate to spend alot of $$, as it will just sit afterwards,
looked at renting, $100 per day!


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a Graco 2900 and it has been pretty good. I did learn you will ruin the seal spraying non water based paints through it tho. But for 100 bucks its a great buy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 20, 2012)

Check the local pawn shops, you can sometimes run across a deal there on some stuff. Also, do you have any used tool shops near you? We have some around here where you can trade tools in on others, kinda like a used car lot for equipement. It's hard for me to justify spending big bucks on something I'm only going to use once or twice.


----------



## havasu (Jul 20, 2012)

I purchased a pretty high quality airless sprayer to paint my house about 10 years ago. It now sits in a cabinet, taking up much needed space. Worse yet, I allowed a friend to borrow it, and he returned in without adequate cleaning, so I don't even know if it will work right now. 

My advice......rent one!


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 27, 2012)

bought a spray tech 1920.  airless sprayer
7/8 hp, 42 GPM.
I've looked and found used, but were very beat up,
so just stepped up and got a new one,  with  contractor grade gun.
also ordered 20 in extension,  eves are way up there! 
should arrive next week.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 27, 2012)

50 gals is a lot of paint, I think you should invite all your friends over for a painting party...and let them have a turn on the paint trigger.


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats on the sprayer, can I borrow it?


----------



## havasu (Jul 27, 2012)

Chris said:


> Congrats on the sprayer, can I borrow it?



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2012)

Next time we all need to chip in and make it a community item and just ship it around.


----------



## havasu (Jul 27, 2012)

Sounds good. Let's start with the V-10...when should I expect delivery on it?


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2012)

It's like the lear jet, out of gas in my front yard. You fill the jet and I'll fill the truck.


----------



## havasu (Jul 27, 2012)

Just use your garden hose. It should reach the wing tanks. Once done, fly it over to my house!


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 27, 2012)

after all,  I'm using  my Social Security  to buy it.


----------



## havasu (Jul 27, 2012)

I would strongly encourage you to fly it first. The last time I got inside, the door fell off and the steering wheel was missing, but a Crescent wrench on the steering wheel shaft works pretty well.


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2012)

Who stole the vise grips? At least they didn't fall off the steering shaft when you let go. And the whole door thing, my jeep needed a hinge.


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 1, 2012)

got here today, 
to be tested soon! 

View attachment Rwiring, airless 004.jpg


View attachment Rwiring, airless 005.jpg


View attachment Rwiring, airless 006.jpg


----------



## havasu (Aug 2, 2012)

That's a good looking airless!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 2, 2012)

I guess my only question is, does your painting attire match your wifes?  

If so, PLEASE, no pics!


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 2, 2012)

oldognewtrick said:


> I guess my only question is, does your painting attire match your wifes?
> 
> If so, PLEASE, no pics!



no!  mine has been ironed, so no wrinkles, 
and it has  very manly features! 
but I'll admit, wife has DD's , so you tend to not  see much else!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## havasu (Aug 2, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> but I'll admit, wife has DD's



As they say.....pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 2, 2012)

I fondled them and and  they ARE DD's.
no pics , she says no!


----------



## havasu (Aug 2, 2012)

Dammit, another failure for us!


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 6, 2012)

only set backs.
besides its to hot to do anything.
cept play on the "puter"
we went to "Avi" casino, for dinner, was 117 there!
only good thing .......... THERE WERE MAJOR  BOOBS ON DISPLAY!:thumbsup:

OH, food was good.  but view was GREAT!


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2012)

It was 110 here today. Nothing got accomplished.


----------



## havasu (Aug 6, 2012)

I got kicked out of the Avi once. All because my buddy (attorney) dropped $5k on craps, tossed a $5 chip as a tip, that went above the table. I was at the bar having a drink, and the Big Chief Geronimo tapped me on the shoulder and told me that I was with the other "white" guy, so therefore I was guilty as well. When I told him I was just having a beer and didn't know what he was talking about, he grabbed my shoulder with 4 of his little Indian squirts, and ejected me. I've never gone back since.


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 7, 2012)

wife likes to eat there,  ( she's part Cherokee)
I'm not impressed,  as an indian casino, they do not have to follow  gaming commission  regulations.
last time there a sign said  2 for 1 on mondays,  they changed it to Sat now,
(bait and switch)
so doubt I'll be back.
in general, just don't like the way it's managed.


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2012)

I got kicked out of a local one here for calling them wagon burners, they followed me out to my car and as I left the parking lot I conveniently got pulled over by real cops who said I was drunk and gave me the whole test. I hadn't had a drink but was just upset about there machines and they can't take a joke.

They only thing I have done at the Avi is buy fireworks and keep on driving.


----------



## havasu (Aug 7, 2012)

A friend of mine spun the prop on his boat adjacent to the Avi, so as to avoid hurting anyone, he drifted on to the Avi boat beaching area for a quick prop change. Before he got out of the boat, the Indian police were there to collect his ~$20 parking fee. He said he would be leaving in about two minutes, and they told him to either pay the fee immediately, or they would chain his boat until the tow truck arrived. Needless to say, he paid the fee but will also not be returning anytime soon. 

Yep, poor management!


----------

